
The Prototype That Was Banned from Halfbrick - voltagex_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9WMNuyjm4w
======
djsumdog
Wow. That's a really good talk. It evokes thoughts of the famous prison
experiment .. not that extreme though. :-P

